# has homeopathy helped anyone?



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

does anyone have any sucess stories of homeopathy helping to reduce anxiety, or is it a complete waste of time? If it has helped you, which one helped?

Thanks


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm going to give it a try. Either it's a scam or it works, no one seems to really know. Either way, it's supposed to have no side effects, so if it works it works, if not then nothing will happen. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

whats homeopathy?


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

homeopathy is a way of teaching your body to heal itself, instead of using conventional medications that mask the problems. In homeopathic medicines they use diluted down remedies. There are no side effects because it is diluted down a lot.

--Homeopathy is a natural system of healing that works by using a small dose of a substance to help stimulate the body's healing forces. Homeopathy is an effective & safe treatment that is gentle yet extremely effective when used properly. Homeopathy is based on the principle of the "law of similars." In other words, a substance that could cause symptoms in large amounts can facilitate healing in minute homeopathic doses.
http://www.kidchiropractic.com/index.ph ... opathy.htm

I'm taking the brand Newton, Detoxifier for two weeks, then I'm trying the one for anxiety.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I just don't understand how Charcoal diluted 1000 times is supposed to help with an emotional problem. ??


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

I went to a homeopathic doctor many years ago. He spent an hour listening to my problems, analyzed me, and used his computer program to come up with the "right" medicine (or whatever they're called) for me. He really convinced me that it would take away my issues. I took it and didn't notice any differences.


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

seagreen16 said:


> I went to a homeopathic doctor many years ago. He spent an hour listening to my problems, analyzed me, and used his computer program to come up with the "right" medicine (or whatever they're called) for me. He really convinced me that it would take away my issues. I took it and didn't notice any differences.


I don't think that any medicine will erase issues. Issues on a mental level need to be dealt with. Sounds like you got ripped off by this person if they could promise you to be cured from everything. I don't see how a computer program would find the right cures for you, it's more complicated then just being given anything.

Psychiatrists, what they prescribe is not based on your physical health at all, they don't even consider it, yet my health has a lot to do with my anxiety. If I have higher energy levels my anxiety is way lower. I believe that if your body is healthier and can tolerate stress better, then mental issues will be something that you will be better able to deal with.

I've taken so many meds from psychiatrists, I'm frustrated by the results and side effects, and how they lead me away from being who I am. They change me in a way that I do not like, I feel like psychiatrists are poisoning my soul, leading me away from the truth, putting my mind into the wrong direction. Something just doesn't feel right about their way of doing things.

So I'm keeping an open mind about stuff when I can, and if this is just another dead end so what, meds were a dead end too. But I still have a plan of action, I'm not relying on things to cure me, I'm facing my fears slowly.


----------



## eG (Aug 18, 2004)

Poeme said:


> I just don't understand how Charcoal diluted 1000 times is supposed to help with an emotional problem. ??


That's because it doesn't!  
http://quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelated ... homeo.html


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

perfectlycalm said:


> seagreen16 said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a homeopathic doctor many years ago. He spent an hour listening to my problems, analyzed me, and used his computer program to come up with the "right" medicine (or whatever they're called) for me. He really convinced me that it would take away my issues. I took it and didn't notice any differences.
> ...


actually the doctor didn't promise it would be a cure-all, and the computer program was used to help him pick out the right medicine. That was his way of doing it. I guess I misphrased it when I said it would take away my issues. I meant more like that the tablets he gave me would specifically address the personality issues I had which were fear of people and indecisiveness (which he diagnosed). That was many years ago, and I didn't go to the doctor to erase my issues. I've been dealing with my issues for a long time, and I think I've come a long way in terms of my ability to deal with the world.

I do understand everything you wrote about drugs leading you away from yourself and perhaps clouding your issues. I never took meds either, and I feel like I'm saving myself some of the wasted time of when I decide to get off the meds and then having to readjust to myself and life again.

What's your understanding about homeopathy and what made you think about considering it? That's my limited experience with it (I only had 1 session). Since it seems like you don't like meds, maybe you could consider herbs that you can put in teas? There are some herbs that are supposed to help with anxiety which you'd probably have to get a whole foods store.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm on the fence about homeopathy, but I do believe strongly in the power of placebos  My therapist told me about her own anxiety and claimed that Bach Rescue Remedy could help her out of any panic attack. I bought a bottle for my purse and used it a couple times for 'mall panic' (ugh, Best Buy and Wal-Mart in the same day... never again!) I calmed down within a minute or so both times. I keep the bottle in my purse at all times and it's comforting to know that if I freak out, I have a little something I can fall back on. I don't necessarily believe that the stuff has any active ingredients (other than the brandy that preserves the extracts... hehe, no wonder I like this stuff) but I *do* like having something with me that was recommended by my kind and trustworthy therapist.

Just my two cents.


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

seagreen16 said:


> What's your understanding about homeopathy and what made you think about considering it? That's my limited experience with it (I only had 1 session). Since it seems like you don't like meds, maybe you could consider herbs that you can put in teas? There are some herbs that are supposed to help with anxiety which you'd probably have to get a whole foods store.


I never had a session with a homeopath, but I guess each one would be different. I have considered herbs, and teas, but I get so confused about which ones to try. I'm somewhat extremely scared to try homeopathy, I took it for one day, but was scared because I'm a somewhat hypochondriac, I haven't gave it enough time to know if it would help. Ever since SSRI's almost wrecked my life, I have been scared of supplements and meds killing me.

The reason why I have decided to try it is because things that don't normally help anxiety have helped me, things that regular doctors don't agree with, things that no one talks about, things that I have come up with on my own that seem odd. I could say them on here and you'd all think I was crazy. Actually the crazier the idea the more helpful it seems.

I have been helped by omega 3 fish oil for my social anxiety actually, I haven't heard many people claim this. But it wasn't anything dramatic, but I have noticed a significant reduction in my anxiety triggers. I feel like I need to rule out other possible things that could help. I'd like to know if I'm not taking advantage of something that might be helpful. Homeopathy seems harmless so why not give it a shot. I'm thinking I have about a 20%-40% chance that it will do anything.


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

pita said:


> I'm on the fence about homeopathy, but I do believe strongly in the power of placebos  My therapist told me about her own anxiety and claimed that Bach Rescue Remedy could help her out of any panic attack. I bought a bottle for my purse and used it a couple times for 'mall panic' (ugh, Best Buy and Wal-Mart in the same day... never again!) I calmed down within a minute or so both times. I keep the bottle in my purse at all times and it's comforting to know that if I freak out, I have a little something I can fall back on. I don't necessarily believe that the stuff has any active ingredients (other than the brandy that preserves the extracts... hehe, no wonder I like this stuff) but I *do* like having something with me that was recommended by my kind and trustworthy therapist.
> 
> Just my two cents.


I'm on the fence about homeopathy too. But actually I have thought about what if I just think something helps me and thats why it helps. Like with the homeopathy, if I take it and I think it does something, whats the harm in that. If it takes away my anxiety because I think it works, then I'd keep taking it, even if there are no active ingredients. I actually would continue to buy "water" but that thought doesn't really bother me, I don't feel like I'm being cheated, I rather have my anxiety reduced by something imaginary then take stuff that has bad side effects. In fact if you think about it, the reason you have SA as bad is usually because you think it is bad, you think it is holding you back, and you think that you can't do stuff when you are very well capable of doing stuff. So in a way social phobics already believe in something imaginary. So anyone who thinks homeopathy is a rip off, well SA is a rip off too. Either way if I let my mind unravel it's anxiety problems, rather than force it then thats why something imaginary will help. It's not really the activeness of the substance, it's more like taking something is an act that allows yourself to give yourself permission to relax, and calm down. It's a physical act that reinforces the mental one.


----------

